# Favourite Heresy Characters



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I was re-reading Prince of Crows the other day and was very much enjoying Sevatar's quips and general dry humour when I realized that the majority of HH characters have about as much 'character' and personality as the power armour they inhabit. Of course, these genetically modified blobs of muscle are made for killing and not spewing forth amusing discorse, which is why when we encounter one has a little personality it is all the more enjoyable.

So here are my top personalities of HH. (excluding Primarchs)

1. *Sevatar. * He probably makes me laugh more than any other character. His interaction with the human characters is great.
2. *Kharn. *Has a few great lines, although he came across as a total loser in that flashback story showing how he convinced Angron to join the legion. Not just because he wouldn't fight Angron, but because his dialogue made him sound like a bitch.
3. *Aeonid Thiel. *An Ultramarine who doesn't have a huge stick up his ass and occasionally displays a personality greater than wet cardboard? No wonder he was censured!
4. *Bjorn. *The *Vlka Fenryka *fluctuate between being horrendously stupid comicbook characters and really well written and interesting Astartes. At least Bjorn tends to be pretty consistent.
5. *Lucius. *King of the jerks. I find my liking for Lucius fluctuate from story to story. 
6. *Barthusa Narek. * Another character who changes depending on who writes him. He at least has some vaguely interesting story line attached to him. I'm curious to see what happens next.

And that's it really.

My least favourite characters. (in no particular order)

1. *Anyone from the Salamanders.* An entire legion of meatheads stomping around crying and moaning 'Vulcan Lives' every 10 minutes.
2. *Anyone from the Ironhands.* They can't even moan 'Ferrus Lives', so they just stomp around mumbling that flesh is weak. Clearly when they removed their flesh they also removed anything interesting about themselves. Bye bye flesh, bye bye personality.
3. *Sigismund.* OK, he's not that bad. But the fact that he 'could' be so much better is why he's here. He's just presented as a generic meathead marine. The only good thing he ever achieved is forseeing that in the grimdark of the far-future there will be only profit for Games Workshop. (Or was it War?)


Give them time;
*
White Scars.*
So they appeared in a novel and a very short story of little note. I found the characters to be dull as an Ironhand, but I feel that they might have a chance to be really interesting if they ever find themselves in another novel. But since they will never be written about again, we'll never see a well written marine from that legion.
*
Blood Angels.*
This surprises me. Nassir Amit comes close to having some depth, but he gets only a secondary role in BA stories. Anyone else in the legion with anything interesting to say or do? Not yet. Maybe one day!

But what of the big guys? Erebus, Abaddon, Little Horus, Ahriman and the like? Well, honestly, after their initial introduction stories, I have found them all to be a little lackluster. Abaddon is just a characature of BIG EVIL GUY GRRRR and, as such, cannot really have dialogue outside of being comically evil. In fact, the same can be said for all of them. They have become characatures, and as such, I don't find them so interesting.


So, what about you? Which characters strike a chord with you?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I find White Scars to be one of the most well-written legions...but the characters are not spectacular. I think Torghun and Shiban are pretty interesting contrasts but yeah...the legion is more memorable than the characters.

Scars is one of the best legion-building HH novels...perhaps not one of the best character-building novels. I think Yesugai has a lot of room for further development.


----------



## Illamon (May 18, 2009)

Argel Tal and Kharne, their camaraderie and individual stories were just great. I have come to like the heretics more then the loyalists just based on individual stories.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

MontytheMighty said:


> I find White Scars to be one of the most well-written legions...but the characters are not spectacular. I think Torghun and Shiban are pretty interesting contrasts but yeah...the legion is more memorable than the characters.
> 
> Scars is one of the best legion-building HH novels...perhaps not one of the best character-building novels. I think Yesugai has a lot of room for further development.



Hmm. I completely forgot about Yesugai. What we saw of him was promising. I found Torghun and Shiban to be rather perfunctory. I do think that the Scars have real potential though, if given to an author who can write a character driven story.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am pretty happy that the WS are in the hands of Chris Wraight...I think he's as good as Abnett and ADB.

I think maybe Chris has the ability to really develop his characters. I think he could do that in Scars 2. Scars was more about the legion as a whole and I think the story worked well as an introduction to the legion, along with Brotherhood of the Storm.

That said, I think Qin Xa definitely deserves some more development. He's mentioned as the #1 fighter of his legion (even though Jubal seems to be more well-known outside his legion). We didn't get to see his personality in Scars


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Barthusa Narek.


I don't get why some readers seem to like him so much. He just didn't interest me at all. 



Kharn The Complainer said:


> Sigismund


Sigismund just hasn't had enough page time yet. He's been reduced to small appearances that don't do much for him. That being said _Templar_, which is almost one of the only audios I've liked, portrayed him very well I think. 



Kharn The Complainer said:


> Blood Angels.
> This surprises me.


It does? I expected nothing less...or is it more? From Swallow. Until ADB, Abnett or Wraight get their hands on the Angels, they will always be lacklustre and moring. Unfortunately, like Kyme and the Salamanders, Swallow seems to have some iron grip over the IX Legion and no one else seems to be allowed to touch them. 


My favourite characters though? Hmmm, been quite a few very good ones. I'll go into more detail if people want, but for now I'll just make a list. In no particular order:
1. Garviel Loken(up to Galaxy in Flames)
2. Saul Tarvitz
3. Iacton Qruze
4. Ignace Karkasy
5. Tarik Torgaddon
6. Argel Tal
8. Kharn, along with most of the World Eaters seen in _Betrayer_, I just really, really liked the way ADB captured the feel of the Legion, the fighting pit parts with Delvarus and Erebus stand out in particular.
9. Hurtado Bronzi 
10. John Grammaticus(Bit dubious on him after _Legion_, but still a fan in general) 
11. Azhek Ahriman
12. Othere Wyrdmake
13. Bear/Bjorn
14. Corswain 
15. Jago 'Sevetar' Sevetarion
16. Targutai Yesugei
17. Shiban Khan, I quite liked him, from both _Brotherhood of the Storm_ and _Scars_
18. Nassir Amit. The only Blood Angel with a modicum of personality and character.
19. Amon Tauromachian
20. Constantin Valdor
21. Mhotep. That's right, I actually did like a character from _Battle for the Abyss_, I didn't mind Skraal for that matter either.


----------



## alt-f4 (May 18, 2015)

At the top of my favourites stand Xaphen, Argel Tal/Raum and Cyrene (the "Holy Trinity", in that order).

After that (Primarchs excluded), there are characters like Julius Kaesoron, Lucius, Demeter (Emperor's Children), Garro, Temeter (Death Guard), Lhorke, Esca, Kharn, Locasta (World Eaters), Auramagma, Phosis T'Kar (Thousand Sons), Kroeger (Iron Warriors), Yesugei (White Scars), Branne (Raven Guard), Aximand (Sons of Horus), Santar (Iron Hands), the Gal Vorbak (Word Bearers) and ... Alpharius (all of them ).


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

1. Argel Tal - I LOVE HIM. DON'T GET ME STARTED.
2. Delvarus - He's the champion pitfighter arrogant asshole yet he takes on like all his brothers in pairs consequtively and beats several hundred pairs until Skane finally downs his exhausted body.
3. Angron - Much more than he seems - one of the most complex characters in HH in actual fact IMO. Annoys me when people just thinks he's 'the angry dude'.
4. Corax - Just an all - round cool and likeable character for various badass reasons
5. Nicodemus - Badass Ultra smurf champion.
6. Amit - Super hot headed BA 'flesh tearer' - that title says it all.
7. Lucius - Sick, twisted swordsman with a very different outlook on the world around him.
8. Kartho - Coolest of the other hateful 'dark apostle' characters like Xaphen and Erebus.
9. Kharn - Cool looking, classic charcter that although seems a little cowardly and dull to start off with he grows on you gradually as his relationship with Argel Tal develops and shit happens...
10. Guilliman - Tbh I WANT to like him - his scene in Betrayer was cool - holding his own against both Lorgar and Angron. However he seems about as interesting and deep a character as watching your crap get flushed down le toilette.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> I don't get why some readers seem to like him so much. He just didn't interest me at all.


I think it's just because he's a different kind of Word Bearer. He doesn't prance around with a black cape and twiddle his moustache like some classical evil villain, which is something the WB are all too prone to doing.

Generic WB dialgoue; I am so evil and want power. Harr harr harr. I will betray everyone. But first I must sacrifice 88,888 slaves and rub their blood on my 8 nipples and then use a my dagger to cut time and space and appear anywhere in the galaxy instantly. Why I don't just open a portal to the Emperor and let Horus through so we can just finish this and go home will never be explained. Harr harr harr! 
I am so eeeeeevil!!!!!!

Yeah, after Argel Tal died, we lost the last of the non-comical WB. That is, until Barthusa Narek appeared. 
Oh, they did make *Sor Talgron *interesting and then...


they turned him into a boring zealot like the rest of the WB




Oh, Angel just reminded me of the humans when he mentioned Ignace Karkasy.
I have to say that whenever a human character (of normal disposition...e.g. no perpetuals) it really adds a lot to the story for me. I'm currently reading Soul Hunter and I'm loving the human servant in this novel. They add a lovely contrast to the Astartes.


----------



## Lorgar Aurelian (Oct 28, 2015)

Astartes would be Ahriman, Little Horus, Tarvitz, Lucius, Argel Tal and Erebus.

Primarchs would be my powerful brother Magnus and Alpharius/Omegon.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Perturabo - chaos primarch with his own view on events.
Bjorn - Interesting character, who exists in heresy and modern times.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

- I really enjoyed Orfio/Orfius in Betrayer, I did not like how he died, very un-Khorne,


----------

